# هل حمض الخل يقوم بتصفية الممبرين



## هنو2007 (25 أبريل 2012)

هل يقوم حمض الخل بتصفية اغشية التناضح العكسي بدل من الاسيت لقد قمناء بتصفية الاغشية بهذا الحمض فلم نجد منهو استفاد كثير الانان لا نعلم كيفية طرق الاستخدام الازمة فنرجو منكم ان تشرحو لناء كيفية الاستخدام وكم الكمية المستخدمة لتصفية الاغشية والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## maidi (16 أغسطس 2012)

هل أنت مهندس كيمياء ؟ أو كيميائي ؟


----------



## هنو2007 (18 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

ياخي العزيز انا كيميائي بالدرجة الاولى واعمل مدرسا في احدى الجامعات 

بخصوص سؤالي هو اني بدأت اهتم في مسألة تقنية المياه واجد ان بعضهم يقومون بدلا من استبدال الاغشية القيام بتصفيتها بدون اي مراعاه للكمية المناسبة وهل ليها كفاءة فقط وجدت عبوات سعة 20 لتر مكتوب عليها مثلا انتي سكالينت ، 

فانا سؤالي عن الاغشية المستخدمة في فلاتر المياه اولا وفي المحطات ثانيا ، اقصد فيها اغشية التناضح

بخصوص استخدام حمض الخليك لاني احيانا استخدمة في تصفية جهاز التقطير عندي بالمختبر بعد تسخينه وماشاء الله عليه نتائج مبهرة في التصفية واذابة الترسبات فكان سؤالي هل برضه يمكن استخدامه في الاغشية برضه ام لا 

وعيد مبارك


----------



## maidi (18 أغسطس 2012)

استخدم حمض النمل في غسيل المقطرات المخبرية . أما حمض الخل لايستخدم لإزالة الأملاح اللاعضوية المترسبة على سطوح أغشية الـ RO , ولكن يستخدم مزيج منه مع الـ EDTA Na4 و 1% ماءات الصوديوم لإزالة الطبقات الرقيقة الغروية وكذلك المكونات العضوية المتشكلة على السطوح والمود الحيوية . أما لإزالة الأملاح اللاعضوية المترسبة على الأغشية فمن الشائع استخدام حمض الليمون 2% أو حمض كلور الماء 0.2 % ( أفضل ) , أو حمض الفوسفور 0.5 %.
شكراً لك على ردك.


----------



## maidi (18 أغسطس 2012)

أما مادة الأنتي سكيلنت فهي تضاف إلى محطة الـ ro لمنع تشكل الترسبات اللاعضوية على أسطح الأغشية بكميات محددة . وهي شائعة الاستخدام وحسب نوعها , فمنها يستخدم في المراجل البخارية, فكلمة الأنتي سكيلنت ( مانع تشكل الرواسب اللاعضوية ) لها تصنيفات عديدة حسب الاستخدام .


----------



## هنو2006 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز

مشكلة المنتدى هذا لا يرسل لي تنبيهات على البريد بالرودود

ولا كنت بخش لاجل اتقدم بالشكر والثناء


----------

